# Garage find



## algaekiller (Jun 8, 2013)

new to forums and the world of the GTO.
I found a 69 GTO judge in a garage since 1988 50 k miles all original.
How do I find a value on such a sweet car?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Welcome, nice find. Google classic car values and you'll find lots of sites that show what they can be worth.


----------



## algaekiller (Jun 8, 2013)

good lead, thank you


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Pics?


Be warry of rust and varmints. Saw a "barn find" Mach 1 recently that turned out to be so rusty underneath as to make resto very questionable as most of the car will have to be replaced. A full resto can be very expensive and these days can exceed the value of the car....even a Judge.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Go to Hagerty's web site. They have a really decent valuation tool that gives you various value ranges based on specific equipment and condition.

Bear


----------



## algaekiller (Jun 8, 2013)

thanks for the advice, rust is not a issue, in the phoenix area. car does have some dry rot, but nothing major


----------



## stevieray70 (Sep 26, 2011)

algaekiller said:


> new to forums and the world of the GTO.
> I found a 69 GTO judge in a garage since 1988 50 k miles all original.
> How do I find a value on such a sweet car?


Cool find! Good luck!
Watch out for fakes. There are probably more fake Judges out there than real ones. Do some research on the car. I hope it works out!


----------

